# DV Flutter dump VRT is annoying me, suggestions?



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

So since i'm off with the long weekend, I figured i'd fiddle with my car and adjust the DV and see if i can get rid of this flutter-dump I get when I close the throttle after boost.

I'm only running 8psi right now from my turbo, but no matter what I do, I get flutter.

It's a Forge Splitter, which is in full recirculate. I knew the valve was adjustable, which is why I got it. However, I put it FULL soft today and went out for a drive, and it still does the chachacha when dumping; that's when I became stumped.

Is something wrong elsewhere, is it just fluttering because i'm only running 8lbs of boost, or is the valve just too small for my setup?


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

I could be wrong but "full soft" might be causing it to open under any cicumstance I beliveve tightening it would solve your problem I had a similar problem with a tial 50mm back in the day


beautiful setup btw! :thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

I get the CHACHACHA all the time. I guess I should get around to installing another DV at some point. Running that stock plastic Bosch with the 14.7lb spring I think?

It doesn't seem to matter what psi I run though. 10psi-20psi and I still get that sound.


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

I had the same problem with my Forge splitter valve, i actually tried about 4 different blow offs and diverter valves and they all didnt work properly so one day i was bored and the way i had it installed was basically having a little piece of 1 inch pipe that was about maybe an 1 inch long welded on the piping and then i would have another maybe half inch silicone hose connect the splitter and the piping. Well what i did differently is taking the silicone hose off and put an 3 inch longer hose and bamm, i get the beautiful swooosshh sound. but just like you, No matter what valve i tried or soft setting or hard, it was still the same and then i changed it around and it seemed to work perfect. Good luck


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Padillamk4 said:


> I could be wrong but "full soft" might be causing it to open under any cicumstance I beliveve tightening it would solve your problem I had a similar problem with a tial 50mm back in the day
> 
> 
> beautiful setup btw! :thumbup:


Yeah IDK, i'm going to fiddle with it some more and try every combination I can being that I have the time. 

But it was tighter before this, and still fluttering. I loosened it just because that was like the instinctual thing to do when hearing flutter. Maybe i'll tighten it further and just see what happens as well :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Maybe you need another one. You are flowing a large volume of air @ 8psi on your setup.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

I've thought about converting my setup to run a Tial QR, but spending that amount of money on a valve, plus then having to weld the flange on the pipe, is so much to be spending on a BOV that I just can't get myself to justify the purchase :banghead:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Point blank the splitter or ANY 1" inlet/outlet diverter valve or bov is too small for a vrt. I use to run a splitter on my 1st vrt and didn't have any flutter issues but I only ran 5psi. 
Over summer I ran the Forge Evo RS valve which is 1.25" and that worked very well. It flows alot of air with no flutter and held 28psi. The Forge Super valve would be a good choice or pretty much anything with 1.25" inlet/outlet. The stock evo valves are good but they leak and you'll just be over working your turbo with a leaking valve. 
I just picked up a TiAL QR that you mentioned. I will be putting that on with the new setup in the next couple of weeks hopefully. I have to say it's the highest quality valve I've owned yet. Very good construction, lightweight, and looks great. It won't leak either, but if you read up on it alot of guys have part throttle flutter issues. 
I was working on a "drop-in" solution for the QR. I want a 1.25" bung with a tial 50mm flange on the other side. Or possibly 1" for some guys. I was going to have my welder fab something up since I've already got an idea to run with. Pm me interested. 
Synapse is good too but they have stupid little springs inside that scream unreliable 

Sorry didn't realize I can talk that much haha


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't care for having little adjustable annoyances in my setup. I also don't care to pay crazy amounts of dollars for a valve and certainly don't see the reason to unless your running CRAZY boost. I have a Stratmosphere HyperBoost D/V on my '98 GTI-Vr6. 

http://stratmosphere.com/hyperboost.htm 

The top black one. I hose clamped it in 6-7 years ago and haven't touched it since I run anywhere from 10-18psi. The P.O. put the Forge splitter valve on my Avant and I kinda want it gone...


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Cool. I bet it leaks... 
"No bunk Diaphragm" lol


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

So you guys just think that the splitter is just not capable of flowing enough air for my setup even at only 8psi? I mean the splitter is equivalent to any 1" DV, and like said above, others run 1" DVs at much higher pressures with big turbos.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

You should try porting the bottom piece of your splitter along with the discharge bungs because if you take it apart you will notice alot of obstruction. That's just a simple, relatively free fix to try. Do you have a direct vac/boost source to the dv with no T's? I think you should upgrade to a Forge 1.25" valve. I never had any flutter issues with my Forge RS. Get something with a diaphragm because you may not know it but the splittr does leak air both vac and boost most likely since it's just a spring and brass piston. The QR is baller sh!t tho, that thing will never leak


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

what kind of turbo are you running?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

dub_slug said:


> You should try porting the bottom piece of your splitter along with the discharge bungs because if you take it apart you will notice alot of obstruction. That's just a simple, relatively free fix to try. Do you have a direct vac/boost source to the dv with no T's? I think you should upgrade to a Forge 1.25" valve. I never had any flutter issues with my Forge RS. Get something with a diaphragm because you may not know it but the splittr does leak air both vac and boost most likely since it's just a spring and brass piston. The QR is baller sh!t tho, that thing will never leak


 Funny you should mention leak... I completely forgot about this but I _did_ test it when it was new for fun because I have a vacuum pump at the shop. 

When I pumped it, it will always leakdown instantly. When I pump it frantically the highest vacuum I can get the gauge on the pump to read is -10, and if I stop, again, it drops to 0 instantly. Would that mean the valve is leaking and was possibly defective? Are they supposed to build and hold vacuum rock solid if I use a pump? 



Love2Spool said:


> what kind of turbo are you running?


 Precision 6165


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

It's not faulty. It's just the way it's designed. But yes, that's normal and horrible for performance lol. I'll make a video and post it up so you can see why it leaks. I'll also compare the RS valve and the QR


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

I have had flutter in my GTI since installation of the FI system - running 20PSI at the moment - when I was running lower boost it did not appear to change the perceived amount of flutter.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Strange observation...

I tightened the valve down to around 30 clicks. It still flutters a bit, but certainly less than when it was looser :sly: I actually hear like flutter, followed by a solid dump now some of the time instead of a constant chachachacha

Also response on the boost gauge seems to be alot more on/off than before. If I blip the throttle now, it rises closer to 0 with considerably less effort than before.

Why would that be?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

When it was loose, it was venting during spool.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah must've been, because it never leaked at WOT. Held spring pressure once fully spooled...just now it's quicker to respond and start to spool.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Took this today for someone who requested a sound clip.

You can hear what the valve sounds like in the background behind the symphony 

Never went WOT, because the clutch was extra temperamental today and was slipping at any sign of torque :banghead:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Dude I love listening to your car! Sounds and looks beautiful! Makes me want another MkIV 

What kind of gas mileage do you get? Sorry way off topic


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

dub_slug said:


> Dude I love listening to your car! Sounds and looks beautiful! Makes me want another MkIV
> 
> What kind of gas mileage do you get? Sorry way off topic


If i drive around the way I want to...haha not good.

However if I'm real civil with it, which I have been, I've actually averaged anywhere from 24-27mpg, which is awesome!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

wow, thats actually pretty good. Best I have got is 26mph highway with mine. I am pretty hard on mine though so I don't get better than like 20 most of the time.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Hmm I wish the mfa was accurate with a chip...I feel like mine gets better mileage with the turbo than before when I was na. I'm also in Colorado so elevation killed my na power, now I just turn up the boost


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I never trusted that thing.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> If i drive around the way I want to...haha not good.
> 
> However if I'm real civil with it, which I have been, I've actually averaged anywhere from 24-27mpg, which is awesome!


Did you ever fully eliminate the full boost off throttle flutter? I'm having the same issue with mine on my 1.8t. Have gone from full soft to full stiff 10 clicks at a time and cannot get rid of the flutter


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> Did you ever fully eliminate the full boost off throttle flutter? I'm having the same issue with mine on my 1.8t. Have gone from full soft to full stiff 10 clicks at a time and cannot get rid of the flutter


Yeah, at first it was caused by a bad valve, and then I replaced it which should've fixed it, but then the idiot dyno operator ziptied my vacuum line so it still fluttered because it wouldn't open. Finally caught the zip tie one day when changing my oil and it's been good since. Still running a bosch valve too :beer:


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you mean he zip ties the line closed? Cause both of my ends are zip tied on the fittings so they hose doesn't blow off :laugh:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, he onced over my engine bay when I wasn't paying attention and decided to zip tie my silicone vacuum lines, but he missed the nipple on the DV and closed the line off. :banghead: Car was seeing knock and pulling timing like crazy because it was pushing the air through the valve instantly on throttle but still made 320whp @ 7psi like that


----------

